# Wholesale Printer Needed



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good wholesale printer in the Washington DC area? 

I need 321 shirts done.
2 color print on black shirts.

Normally I would be fine doing this, but am in the process of moving


----------



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

design is done...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

